# Heads up on this week's Glam Soup episode



## Janice (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for joining us on *Glam Soup!*  The archived show is now available at the shows profile page on BlogTalkRadio.com


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

I hope everything is okay, I look forward to tomorrows show


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Hope everything is okay too!


----------



## redambition (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Likewise - Hope everything is okay girls! Looking forward to Monday's show!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Uh oh! Spagettios!


----------



## prettysecrets (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*






Looking forward to tomorrows show though


----------



## erine1881 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Uh oh! Spagettios!_

 
that made me laugh.  i had spagettios for dinner last night.


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Well I don't have to work Monday so I will get to listen live! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Everything is fine.  No worries.  It's just a scheduling conflict. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So same time, different day.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

AWw I hope I don't forget about it... I'm dumb like that.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

Right! So glad I'm off work tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

yay!!


----------



## burnerxo123 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Heads up - Glam Soup has been moved*

im excited this means i can ctually listen live! lol


----------



## prettysecrets (May 26, 2008)

on blogtalkradio.com it says the show starts at 10 pm. is it 9 or 10? Thanks!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2008)

It's 7pm pst and 10pm est


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

finals are over now i can listen live! although it's going to be 3am in the UK bit i don't care


----------



## prettysecrets (May 26, 2008)

I'm listening to the show but having trouble registering :-( My email confirmation wont send :-(


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

check your spam or junk mail. that's were i found mine!


----------

